# деепричастие от "писать"



## tkekte

:-? пиша?

Есть, мне кажется, такие глаголы в русском языке, у которых деепричастие давно вымерло...

Вот еще несколько...

мочь .. "мога"?
есть .. "едя"?
пить .. "пья"?


----------



## Crescent

tkekte said:


> :-? пиша?
> 
> Есть, мне кажется, такие глаголы в русском языке, у которых деепричастие давно вымерло...
> Вот еще несколько...
> мочь .. "мога"?
> есть .. "едя"?
> пить .. "пья"?



Да, действительно. Я тоже обнаруживаю, что далеко не из всех глаголов можно выжать толковое деепричастие.

Тем не менее, это не означает, что наш язык от этого чем-то беднее, ведь так ведь? 

 мочь = в силе (например: в силе сделать это)
 есть = являясь
 пить = выпивающи, допивающи

(хотя, если честно - я вовсе не уверенна, что последние два верные)



> :-? пиша?


Tkekte: _писая._  !!!


----------



## tkekte

Есть в смысле кушать. 
"Выпивающи" это наверно у вас мутантик такой родился от папы "выпивавши" и мамы "выпиваючи".  Дееп. от "выпивать" будет "выпивая". Но выпивать и пить это не совсем тоже самое... семантика разная. :<

А по поводу _писая._, от его нецензурного братца (сц..) тоже не знаю как дееп. сделать.


----------



## Q-cumber

есть - (не) ев, (не) евши
пить - (не) пив, (не) пивши
писать - скорее всего "пиша", по аналогии с "пляша" (от плясать) и т.д. или "пишучи". Такие д-тия редко употребляются, но они имеют право на существование.

 мочь - формально д.б. "могши" (или, возможно, "можа"), но в современном языке такие слова уже не встречаются.



> Любовники, не *могши* получить лучшего, и тем были довольны. (Н.И. Новиков "Пустомеля" - 1770 год)






> Утратив жизни лучший цвет,
> Ожесточился я - угрюмой
> Душа моя смутилась думой;
> Не *могши* более страдать,
> Я вдруг решился убежать.
> _Михаил Юрьевич Лермонтов. "Корсар"_


----------



## Maroseika

Q-cumber said:


> есть - (не) ев, (не) евши
> пить - (не) пив, (не) пивши
> писать - скорее всего "пиша", по аналогии с "пляша" (от плясать) и т.д. Такие д-тия редко употребляются, но они имеют право на существование.
> 
> мочь - формально д.б. "могши" (или, возможно, "можа"), но в современном языке такие слова уже не встречаются.


"Пляша" - такая же искусственная форма, как и "пиша".
Всё это - так называемые глаголы с неполной парадигмой.
Многих деепричастий нет потому, что сами они - весьма позднее и чуждое его логике приобретение в русском языке.
Чуждость эта, возможно, является и причиной формального запрета на конструкции типа "Глядя на море, меня тошнило".


----------



## tkekte

Чуждое? Да ими ж вся литература исписана. :-?

Однако вопрос интересный... ведь в простой речи они действительно почти не используются... может, потому что на то она и простая чтоб меньше словоформ использовать, а может потому что они действительно чуждые.

Объясните по подробней пожалуйста!!


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> "Пляша" - такая же искусственная форма, как и "пиша".



Ну почему?  Например:



> Мать: "Ни стыда, ни совести!
> И в гроб пойдет *пляша*!"
> А я - то: "На здоровьице!
> Знать, в бабушку пошла!"
> _Марина Цветаева "Бабушка"_





> В него
> штыка революции
> клин
> вогнали,
> пляша под распевку,
> когда
> санкюлоты
> поволокли
> на эшафот
> королевку.
> 
> _Маяковский "Париж"_


----------



## Crescent

tkekte said:


> Есть в смысле кушать.


Это Вы надо мной так подшучивайте, tkekte?
Не может быть, чтобы Вы не знали деепричастие от "есть". Это же - _кушая _или _едя_. 



> "Выпивающи" это наверно у вас мутантик такой родился от папы "выпивавши" и мамы "выпиваючи".


 Ну да, это, наверное, и вправду _мутантик_*. Я потом заглянула в словарь, и удостоверилась, что там такого слово нет. 

*Как в том анекдоте, понмите? Один друг спрашивает другого:
- Слушай, ты же вроде на гитаре учился играть. Почему же ты перестал? 
- Да вот, понимаешь - не удобно. У меня пять пальцев - а у гитары струн аж шесть. Пальцев не хватает!
- Не чё себе... Это представляешь, какие мутанты на пианино играют?




> Дееп. от "выпивать" будет "выпивая". Но выпивать и пить это не совсем тоже самое... семантика разная. :<


Да, да - это верно.  Но всё же, мне кажется, что иногда, одно деепричастие заменяет другое, которое, по идее, не существует.
Ведь вполне верно сказать:
_Выпивая стакан воды, я удаляла себе жажду, накопившуюся после жаркого, солнечного дня. _
Хотя, на самом деле, инфинитив глагола "пить", а не выпивать, в данном случае.


----------



## Ptak

Crescent said:


> Ведь вполне верно сказать:
> _Выпивая стакан воды, я удаляла себе жажду, накопившуюся после жаркого, солнечного дня._


Так правда где-то говорят?  "Я удаляла себе жажду"?


----------



## tkekte

Хихи @анекдотик. 

А "едя" все-таки странно звучит... Поискал в Гугле там много по азербайджански было, а еще вот такое изречение "О чем вы думаете едя утром на работу". 

А еще:



> Молчанов (перебивая). Что? что такое?
> Князев. В опеку. В опеку тебя приговорили,
> Молчанов. Нет! Этого не может быть!
> Князев (*сося* пастилку). Ну да, не может.


----------



## Crescent

Ptak said:


> Так правда где-то говорят?  "Я удаляла себе жажду"?



А что, разве нет..?  Я так с детства говорила, и мне никогда никто замечания не делал..

Edit: Oй, прошу прощение!!! До меня только что дошло.  Это называетя: слышал звон, но не знаешь, где он.. Я хотела сказать "утолять жажду" а не "удалять", но как-то.. запуталась ..

Спасибо огромное, Ptak, за замечание!


----------



## Ptak

Но тогда всё равно "себе" здесь как-то не в тему... Не "утоляла _себе _жажду", а "утоляла _свою_ жажду", или просто "утоляла жажду".


----------



## Crescent

Ptak said:


> Но тогда всё равно "себе" здесь как-то не в тему... Не "утоляла _себе _жажду", а "утоляла _свою_ жажду", или просто "утоляла жажду".



  В очередной раз, Вы, наверное, правы, Ptak. _Свою жажду_ звучит гораздо лучше, и гораздо более "по-русски".
Это просто у меня влияние от моих других языков - французского, и испанского, где фразы, наподобие этой, всегда становятся "возвратными". 
(не знаю, можно ли так сказать про фразы? Про глаголы  -  по-моему, можно.)


----------



## Ptak

Про глаголы, конечно, можно, а про фразы - не знаю.


----------



## Maroseika

Q-cumber said:


> Ну почему? Например:


Искусственность формы - вовсе не помеха её окказиональному (по случаю) использованию.
А вот широкому хождению - помеха. Что мы и можем наблюдать в источниках.


----------



## Maroseika

tkekte said:


> Чуждое? Да ими ж вся литература исписана. :-?
> 
> Однако вопрос интересный... ведь в простой речи они действительно почти не используются... может, потому что на то она и простая чтоб меньше словоформ использовать, а может потому что они действительно чуждые.
> 
> Объясните по подробней пожалуйста!!


Пожалуйста: http://www.ruscenter.ru/730.html


----------



## Kolan

tkekte said:


> :-? пиша?
> 
> Вот еще несколько...
> 
> мочь .. "мога"?
> есть .. "едя"?
> пить .. "пья"?


Пиша - хоть и верно, но почти не употребительно.
Мочь - можа (более неупотребительно) Доказательством существования может быть глагол немочь (болеть), неможа, _Старик, неможа много лет, всё продолжал заниматься своим огородом._ 
Едя - вполне нормально, например, "едя за столом, мы разговаривали"
Пия - классика как не вспомнили 

"Пия душистый сок цветочка,
Пчела даёт нам мёд взамен.
Хотя твой лоб - пустая бочка,
Но всё же ты не Диоген".


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Искусственность формы - вовсе не помеха её окказиональному (по случаю) использованию.
> А вот широкому хождению - помеха. Что мы и можем наблюдать в источниках.



"Хождение это слова в народе" достаточно широко, хотя чаще всего оно используется в переносном значении. Например, "пляша от этой цифры...", "пляша от печки..." и т.д. и т.п. Что касается использования слова в прямом значении, то оно отчасти ограничено некоторой фривольностью, что ли, образующего глагола "плясать". Конечно, слово "танцуя" ("танцевать") используются гораздо чаще.


----------



## palomnik

Мой любимый источник - _Учебник русского языка для лиц, говорящих на английском языке_ (Высшая Школа, Москва, 1967) - указывает, что глаголы типа _писать_ не имеют деепричастия, и что деепричастная форма глагола _быть_ – будучи.


----------



## Maroseika

palomnik said:


> Мой любимый источник - _Учебник русского языка для лиц, говорящих на английском языке_ (Высшая Школа, Москва, 1967) - указывает, что глаголы типа _писать_ не имеют деепричастия


Это очень хорошее упрощение для изучающих язык, но действительность, увы, сложнее.


----------



## Anatoli

Q-cumber said:


> есть - (не) ев, (не) евши
> пить - (не) пив, (не) пивши
> писать - скорее всего "пиша", по аналогии с "пляша" (от плясать) и т.д. или "пишучи". Такие д-тия редко употребляются, но они имеют право на существование.



пляшучи


----------



## Kolan

Anatoli said:


> пляшучи


Очень хорошо звучит. Как "едучи" от "ехать".


----------



## palomnik

Maroseika, так как этот предмет уже вызвал такое огромное количество откликов от уроженцев, я бы согласился с вами, но мой учебник для иностранцев не единственный источник мнения, что деепричастие глагола _писать_ не существует; www.gramota.ru указывает:

Деепричастия несовершенного вида есть не у всех глаголов НСВ; так, не образуются деепричастия НСВ: 
— от глаголов на -чь: печь — *пекя(печа); 
— от глаголов на -нуть: вянуть — *вяня,; 
— от некоторых глаголов на шипящий в основе настоящего времени: писать, пишут — *пиша, лижут — *лижа (но наречие лёжа); 

В конце концов, мне необходимо узнать какие ресурсы надежные.  Может быть, Gramota не надежный.  Как вы думаете?


----------



## Maroseika

palomnik said:


> Maroseika, так как этот предмет уже вызвал такое огромное количество откликов от уроженцев, я бы согласился с вами, но мой учебник для иностранцев не единственный источник мнения, что деепричастие глагола _писать_ не существует; www.gramota.ru указывает:
> 
> Деепричастия несовершенного вида есть не у всех глаголов НСВ; так, не образуются деепричастия НСВ:
> — от глаголов на -чь: печь — *пекя(печа);
> — от глаголов на -нуть: вянуть — *вяня,;
> — от некоторых глаголов на шипящий в основе настоящего времени: писать, пишут — *пиша, лижут — *лижа (но наречие лёжа);
> 
> В конце концов, мне необходимо узнать какие ресурсы надежные. Может быть, Gramota не надежный. Как вы думаете?


Грамота - прекрасный ресурс, хотя к его недостаткам следует отнести выбор в качестве орфографического словаря словарь Лопатина. Было бы лучше добавить и словарь Ожегова.

Однако для того, чтобы ответить на ваш вопрос, нужно прежде всего условиться, что мы понимаем под "существованием слова или словоформы".
Если мы полагаем язык, так сказать, замкнутой системой, т.е. под существованием слова в языке мы понимаем его наличие в том или ином словаре, то, безусловно, деепричастия "пиша" не существует.
Однако если мы считаем язык открытой системой и существующим мы полагаем слово, которое будет правильно понято любым носителем языка, то, столь же безусловно, деепричастие "пиша" существует, потому что образовано от известного глагола по всем интуитивно осознаваемым и опознаваемым правилам.
А, например, слово "впрюкми" не существует, потому что совершенно непонятно, как оно образовано, и его значения не знает не только ни один носитель русского языка, но даже я, его написавший.
Причина же номинального отсутствия деепричастий от некоторых глаголов состоит в том, что деепричастия (и причастия) как часть речи были привнесены в русский язык извне. Если бы они образовались естественным путём, то, я уверен, язык бы нашёл способ образовывать их от любых глаголов, обходя проблему неблагозвучия (ведь, например, деепричастия от глаголов на -чь не образуются, как я подозреваю, только по причине чуждости сочетания "кя" русской фонетике).

P.S. В вашем прекрасном русском тексте есть небольшая погрешность словоупотребления: слово "уроженец" в таком контексте не годится.
Уроженец - человек родом из определённой местности, родившийся в определённой местности (Ожегов). Поскольку мы говорим о зоне русского языка в целом, больше бы подошло "носитель языка", хотя мне это казённое выражение и не нравится, но другого аналога native я не знаю.


----------



## palomnik

Maroseika, спасибо за ваше исправление; я сам подозревал, что слово “уроженец” неправильное в этом смысле, но я не мог найти лучшего выражения.  Я заметил ваш “носитель языка.”

Меня удивляет узнать, что деепричастия не естесвенная часть русского языка, а были привнесены в язык.  Как же это случилось?


----------



## Maroseika

palomnik said:


> Меня удивляет узнать, Я с удивлением узнал (Мне было удивительно узнать), что деепричастия не естественная часть русского языка, а были привнесены в язык. Как же это случилось?


Деепричастия, насколько я знаю, были заимствованы в из церковнославянского языка.
Что же касается причастий, то интересно, что еще в 18 веке допустимым считалось образовывать их только от русских слов "славянского" происхождения (венчающий, питающий), но не от собственно русских глаголов. Ломоносов считал "непристойным" образовывать причастия от "простых российских" глаголов, считал вообще причастия приличествующими высокому стилю, а не разговорной речи.
Характерно, что и сейчас причастия и деепричастия мало свойственны разговорной речи, утяжеляя её и придавая некоторую казённость. Причастия не встречаются и в диалектах.
Честно говоря, я не знаю и пока не нашёл, где уточнить, когда именно возникла современная форма причастий, во всяком случае еще в причастиях 16 века мы вряд ли узнали бы эту часть речи в таких словах, как неса (несущий), нося (носящий), зная (знающий), моль (моливший), знавъ (знавший), несъ (несший), несомъ (несомый).
Может быть, кто подскажет?


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Может быть, кто подскажет?



Я не подскажу, но здесь можно скачать книгу *ИСТОРИЧЕСКАЯ ГРАММАТИКА РУССКОГО ЯЗЫКА* (_В. И. Борковский П.С.Кузнецов_) в формате DjVu. Три части - Фонетика, Морфология, Синтаксис.

Думаю, там можно найти ответы на эти вопросы.


----------



## tinamu

Деепричастия от "печь", "вянуть" легче заменить аналогами ("выпекая", "увядая"). А вот отсутствие деепричастной формы от "писать" создает серьезное неудобство. 
Мне тоже не нравится неуклюжее и неловкое слово "пиша", но ведь без него иногда невозможно обойтись. Или достаточно сложно. 
Зато оно помогло мне случайно попасть на этот форум. Для меня это как санаторий или курорт, где можно вдохнуть свежего чистого воздуха, в понятном смысле. Привет всем грамотным людям!


----------



## morzh

Формально у некоторъiх глаголов нет деепричастий; ограничение ето существует в литературной речи, и совершенно не сковъiвает поетов.

К примеру, у Въiсоцкого:

"Кладенцом своим маша".

В общем, язъik - он живее всех живъiх.


----------



## Moro12

Как-то слышал от одного из знакомых забавное стихотворение как раз на эту тему:

Идя, не оступись,
Едя, не поперхнись,
Пиша, не ошибись,
Пья, не захлебнись.


----------



## morzh

Moro12 said:


> Пья, не захлебнись.



Кстати, часто можно встретить, объiчно в шутливом смъiсле, слова "пиша" и "пия" (вместо "пья").
- Пия неторопливо водку в компании Иванова, задумался я о смъiсле бъiтия.

>>>
Пиша стихи , вам нужно много,
Включая русский языка..
Но молодым у нас дорога
И зонтик (по башке...слегка..) 
>>>> (чье - не помню)


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Причина же номинального отсутствия деепричастий от некоторых глаголов состоит в том, что деепричастия (и причастия) как часть речи были привнесены в русский язык извне. Если бы они образовались естественным путём, то, я уверен, язык бы нашёл способ образовывать их от любых глаголов, обходя проблему неблагозвучия (ведь, например, деепричастия от глаголов на -чь не образуются, как я подозреваю, только по причине чуждости сочетания "кя" русской фонетике).


Это неверно. Причастия (в том числе их краткие формы в именительном падеже, от которых образовались современные деепричастия) существовали в древнерусском, разговорном и письменном, как они существовали в любом другом славянском языке тысячелетие назад. С течением времени эта часть речи (как обычно, по неизвестной причине) в славянских языках ослаблялась, так что в большинстве современных языков живым и неограниченно употребимым в причастном значении осталось только прежнее страдательное причастие прошедшего времени (на «-н/т-»); все прочие формы либо исчезли совсем, либо остались лишь деепричастиями, либо сохранились только в литературных языках. Русскому языку повезло в том отношении, что в нём никогда не прерывалась письменная традиция, и знакомство с причастиями сохранялось на протяжении всего тысячелетия. Невозможно сказать, что причастия и деепричастия здесь заимствованы, поскольку невозможно указать период, когда бы в употреблении (пусть даже литературном) носителей русского языка причастий и деепричастий не существовало. Верно лишь то, что все причастные формы в современной русской литературной норме имеют отчётливые церковнославянские следы в фонетике и/или формообразовании. 

Формы деепричастий на «я» в русском языке восходят к северо-западным, псковско-новгородским говорам, в которых не было ограничений на употребление смягчённых к/г/х; в прочих говорах таковые ограничения были, поэтому в старомосковскую речь проникло всё, кроме деепричастий от глаголов на к/г/х. Это никак не связано с литературностью или иноязычностью деепричастий. В древнерусской речи за пределами северо-запада будущие деепричастия настоящего времени (а тогда — несоставные формы мужского/среднего рода именительного падежа действительных причастий настоящего времени) имели показатель «а»: «веда, мога, пека». Всего у глаголов на твёрдый согласный в славянских языках известны три показателя этих причастий: -я, -а и -ы (последний, например, в старославянском). По-видимому, они восходят к разным прежним формам именительного падежа: ведя<wedēn(ts) (как корѧ(>корень)<*korēn), веда<*wedō (где конечные согласные отпали издавна), веды<*wedōn(ts) (как камы(>камень)<*kāmōn). Есть также морфологические объяснения для форм на «-а».


----------



## ahvalj

Вообще, понятие заимствования в лингвистической литературе употребляется для обозначения слишком уж широкого круга явлений. Это может быть (1) заимствование из чужого языка («компьютер», «цвет хаки», «пресс-центр»), (2) заимствование из исчезнувшего состояния собственного языка («aquatique» при «eau»), (3) заимствование из одного из бытующих подмножеств собственного языка, включая социальные и территориальные диалекты. Церковнославянский компонент в русском правильнее рассматривать в этой последней категории: я не думаю, что старославянские формы, слова и обороты когда-либо до XVIII века рассматривались иначе, чем (высоко)литературные варианты собственной речи. Помимо всего прочего, церковнославянское влияние пронизывает всю структуру литературного языка, и чем в этой связи действительные причастия настоящего времени с церковнославянским «-щ-» (вместо народного «-ч-») или страдательные причастия прошедшего времени с церковнославянским «-нн-» (вместо «-н-») отличаются от прилагательных в именительном падеже единственного числа мужского рода с церковнославянскими же «-ый/-ий» (вместо «-ой/ей»)?


----------



## Explorer41

Я спокойно разговаривал, едя омлет и пья воду... М-да. Можно, конечно... И вроде даже звучит неплохо -- особенно если мысленно привыкнуть. Но я бы скорее сказал так: "я спокойно разговаривал, поедая омлет и запивая его водой" -- даже несмотря на то, что здесь задействованы глаголы с несколько другим значением...


----------



## ahvalj

gvozd said:


> Полезный форум, однако. Тут время от времени можно найти целые откровения


И вновь на помощь приходит волшебник Чуров, то есть, Гугль:
http://www.google.com/search?num=20...=1478l1841l0l2015l3l3l0l0l0l0l184l278l1.1l2l0
там далеко не всё по делу, но на форумах про похудание это слово, похоже, вполне актуально. На самом деле, я сам его употребляю время от времени, а это — главный критерий...


----------



## gvozd

ahvalj said:


> И вновь на помощь приходит волшебник Чуров, то есть, Гугль:
> http://www.google.com/search?num=20...=1478l1841l0l2015l3l3l0l0l0l0l184l278l1.1l2l0
> там далеко не всё по делу, но на форумах про похудание это слово, похоже, вполне актуально. На самом деле, я сам его употребляю время от времени, а это — главный критерий...



Вы смотрели самую первую ссылку? Там написано, что едя - это боль по-ненецки. Читая остальное, я не смог понять, от какого глагола-таки образовано деепричастие "едя" - есть или ехать? Ей-богу, фарс.


----------



## ahvalj

gvozd said:


> Вы смотрели самую первую ссылку? Там написано, что едя - это боль по-ненецки. Читая остальное, я не смог понять, от какого глагола-таки образовано деепричастие "едя" - есть или ехать? Ей-богу, фарс.


От обоих. Кстати, и по правилам образовывалось бы от обоих. 
Что есть «фарс»? Нет ли в этом скрытого антисемитизма, то есть, нелюбви к лицам, страдающим избыточным весом? Некто утверждает, что данное слово вполне встречается в живом употреблении, ссылаясь на себя любимого и на жаждущих похудания из интернета. Его противник, кажется, утверждает, что обоих указанных источников не существует. Но ведь я мыслю, следовательно...


----------



## ahvalj

Кстати, таки да, от обоих, с разницей в ударении: ѣхати — 'ѣдя и ѣсти — ѣд'я.


----------

